# Antenas captadoras de energía eléctrica



## axial_trifasico (Jun 30, 2006)

Hola amigos, quiero aportar con un link sobre unas antenas captan energia electromagnética de fuentes radiantes naturales y llegan fácilmente a muchos kilowatts, hay hasta fotos de las antenas

http://energiaradiante.tk


 La documentación se baja gratuita del sitio


 Saludos


----------



## alco79ar (Jul 8, 2006)

hola axial, la verdad me colgue leyendo esta pagina, es sorprendente lo ke se puede hacer con esta información, es casi increible no? almenos para mi, algo habia escuchado de esto antes, pero no se me habia ocurrido buscar sobre el tema, vos has echo la antena o algo ke te haya funcionado, pues no entiendo muy bien cuales son los materiales, como es la forma y hubicacion de la antena?, si vos ya has echo alguna antena de estas envia información, como la hiciste?
Gracias
Marcos


----------

